# Student Residence Visa Renting Apartment?



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi,

I've been on a student residence visa since September 2011 and was living in university dorms till now. However, I'm looking to rent an apartment myself (since it's much cheaper than the dorms).

My residence visa is expiring in September 2012 and I will be either a) renewing the visa since my degree's expected completion is April 2013, or b) getting a work permit residence visa if/when I find a job in the coming weeks.

My question is: Can I sign a lease agreement for a year if my current student resident visa is expiring in the next two months? 

Thanks in advance for your help/advice.


----------

